# CM10 Navbar Mods?



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Just switched over to CM10 nightlies and can't seem to find navigation bar modifications anywhere within the ROM. Can someone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

CZonin said:


> Just switched over to CM10 nightlies and can't seem to find navigation bar modifications anywhere within the ROM. Can someone point me in the right direction please?


They are currently in review. If you want then you will either have to flash my kang or fitsnugly's kang.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

winner00 said:


> They are currently in review. If you want then you will either have to flash my kang or fitsnugly's kang.


^ This. I personally run Euroskank because I saw it first and just stuck with it lol but typically fitsnugly and winner00 alike will have more features/cherry picks than the actual CM10 nightlies.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Or this one. I offer no support for it but I compiled it earlier today. Also, its highly themed and quite a bit darker than usual. Was going to release it but I'm working with Affinity ROM now. Enjoy if you so please  includes trinity kernel built in. http://db.tt/1zHfsF7q

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses I switched to a ROM today with some mods. Are there any with nav bar dpi and 5th button settings?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

CZonin said:


> Thanks for the responses I switched to a ROM today with some mods. Are there any with nav bar dpi and 5th button settings?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No CM doesn't currently support that and not sure when/if it will.


----------

